# What Do You Know About Me?



## Roxy_Nie

So here's the game...

I was the first one so someone must post next and say one thing they know about me. Then someone will post after that with one thing that they know about the person who posted before them. It's a good way for each of us to learn something about other members and test how well you pay attention to threads....LMAO


Let's play. Who knows something about me?


----------



## Sadie's Dad

You havea dog named Thor


----------



## redog

you are the 2009 polka champion


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i posted for sadies dad. you have a dog named sadie that is most likely part boxer.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

redog said:


> you are the 2009 polka champion


I am not. LOL Try again LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Paul has a beautiful wife....LOL


----------



## Marty

Your the 2009 Polka World Champion


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

your really tough from you signature.jk


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Marty Joined dec 2005


----------



## redog

Sadie's Dad said:


> I am not. LOL Try again LOL


oh yeah? keep it up and you will be heheha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

you are an administrator


----------



## Sadie's Dad

redog said:


> oh yeah? keep it up and you will be heheha


I am almost sure it will be worse LOL


----------



## redog

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you are an administrator


You have a silver star


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Tator Salad...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

redog said:


> You have a silver star


you have huge dogs


----------



## Sadie's Dad

U R 
Alpha Bravo Charlie Champion!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Sadie's Dad said:


> U R
> Alpha Bravo Charlie Champion!


you are the captain of the obvious


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Its gonna be a good day


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

you are from Alabama


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Ok, Not something you can read from their sig or info. Something you know about that person.


Like I know that you have tons of chickens blue!


----------



## redog

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you are from Alabama


is a stone cold pimp


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

redog said:


> is a stone cold pimp


your a stone cold pimp too.


----------



## MISSAPBT

that you are ban from single word thread for 4days


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

your dog is a stone cold pimp with a baby powdered up hand for his b!tches


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Its gonna be a good day


you use head and shoulders on your dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

heres one for ya ima go watch the rest of the game.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> heres one for ya ima go watch the rest of the game.


your dog likes to dance and lick his nose at the same time


----------



## redog

turned out to be pretty cool


----------



## Sadie's Dad

likes to play with sigs shhhhhh I won't tell


----------



## redog

Sadie's Dad said:


> likes to play with sigs shhhhhh I won't tell


blames me for that!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

you rescue doggies!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

you used to be skinny lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

you used to live in tulsa


----------



## Trapboi103

you use to sell used tires to family dollar!!lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

how did you know? oh and i still do lol


----------



## Trapboi103

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how did you know? oh and i still do lol


HAHA...LMAO!!


----------



## Marty

*Off topic*... This is going so fast, could I ask that we quote who were answering?

Just a thought


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Trapboi103 said:


> HAHA...LMAO!!


you're a musician


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

pitbulllover27870 said:


> you're a musician


you like bully's


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Marty said:


> *Off topic*... This is going so fast, could I ask that we quote who were answering?
> 
> Just a thought


you have a hard time getting on your horse while drunk.


----------



## Xavi08

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you have a hard time getting on your horse while drunk.


you think pre season football in lame


----------



## bluefamily

*my turn*



Xavi08 said:


> you think pre season football in lame


you got your dog Rocky from a guy at a softball game


----------



## SEO

bluefamily said:


> you got your dog Rocky from a guy at a softball game


This is hilarious and I guess you have blue dogs. :hammer:


----------



## PitBullHappenings

you live in Virginia and joined the site in July this year.


----------



## mygirlmaile

SEO said:


> This is hilarious and I guess you have blue dogs. :hammer:


English is your second language.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

mygirlmaile said:


> English is your second language.


You put diapers on your dog when she is in heat.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Waited a long time to get the right pup.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

MY MIKADO said:


> Waited a long time to get the right pup.


Has a great heart!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Roxy_Nie said:


> Has a great heart!


Is a great decorator ( I saw those pics of your house)...GET IT GIRLLL! haha.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION

Roxy_Nie said:


> Has a great heart!


Recommended TOTW

She has DOGGIE BUTT HOOKS!!!!! ( i LOVE them and want some) haha

She has a cabinet in her kitchen full of dog stuff

Also..She has GREAT pictures of her pups!!!! 

*(((HAHA Roxy just got 2 comments..must be a pretty popular chick!)))*


----------



## StaffyDaddy

doesnt take her dogs to the dog park!


----------



## tonios

you answer all your mail ...lol


----------



## Xavi08

tonios said:


> you answer all your mail ...lol


you are retired


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION

StaffyDaddy said:


> doesnt take her dogs to the dog park!


bahahahaha! :clap:


----------



## tonios

Xavi08 said:


> you are retired


yes I used to work for the NYPD but don't tell anyone, shhhh!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

tonios said:


> yes I used to work for the NYPD but don't tell anyone, shhhh!


you still do. shhhh don't tell


----------



## redog

your grandparents breed poodles


----------



## Xavi08

redog said:


> your grandparents breed poodles


You rescued a pup named champ


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Xavi08 said:


> You rescued a pup named champ


your dog don't have papers


----------



## Roxy_Nie

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> your dog don't have papers


Your making a pedigree...lol


----------



## Xavi08

U have brown walls in your living room...... Roxy_nie


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Xavi08 said:


> U have brown walls in your living room...... Roxy_nie


That's my family room silly. Haven't painted my living room yet...LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Roxy_Nie said:


> That's my family room silly. Haven't painted my living room yet...LMAO


that you are making a pedigree also


----------



## 9361

your poor doggy had a hit and run


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Shes Got Heart said:


> your poor doggy had a hit and run


You remind people of painful things.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Your a football fan.


----------



## t1dirty

MY MIKADO said:


> Your a football fan.


your dog coat out shines a car paint job:woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

t1dirty said:


> your dog coat out shines a car paint job:woof:


You're from columbus


----------



## mygirlmaile

You had an insane 4th of July party.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

You have a chi named Gabanna


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

You have a chi named Gabanna


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You have a chi named Gabanna


You like to post twice...LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lol weeeird, i didn't type it twice... must've been a glitch

You work with cool beverages


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lol weeeird, i didn't type it twice... must've been a glitch
> 
> You work with cool beverages


Your a baller!!

HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

i think it's a tattoo on the front of one of your thighs(saw it in the video)


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i think it's a tattoo on the front of one of your thighs(saw it in the video)


I have 11 of them...LMAO

You have a HUGE heart for helping others...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I help when i can. 

You call your husband your roommate when you're mad at him:rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO

you have a younger sister that loves dogs too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MY MIKADO said:


> you have a younger sister that loves dogs too.


you're a native american


----------



## redog

Kristen stopped by once


----------



## Roxy_Nie

redog said:


> Kristen stopped by once


You have a secret crush on me........LMFAO


----------



## redog

Roxy_Nie said:


> You have a secret crush on me........LMFAO


Cracks me up!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

redog said:


> Cracks me up!!!


You are a kind hearted individual


----------



## redog

did research for a year before he got his dog


----------



## MY MIKADO

Will spend a boat load of money to help out a dog in need.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

has a dog named after my #6 movies outta 10


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> has a dog named after my #6 movies outta 10


youre thinking about getting a jeep


----------



## ~StangChick~

um you put a string through your nose and took it out your mouth


----------



## meganc66

you have a mustang! dunno why i remember, i like to photo stalk... heehee


----------



## mygirlmaile

meganc66 said:


> you have a mustang! dunno why i remember, i like to photo stalk... heehee


You have Huskie named Bear!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

meganc66 said:


> you have a mustang! dunno why i remember, i like to photo stalk... heehee


Your a shorty....LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

you drive a car with dark/black leather interior


----------



## StaffyDaddy

You own your home and your man's name is Doug!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

You need to get a playmate for Chino....LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13

Roxy_Nie said:


> You need to get a playmate for Chino....LMAO


You like to work dogs, but have them spayed/neutered and keep them as pets.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

You have a husband who wears his underwear while playing with the dogs with a remote controlled car...LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy

you have a dog named thor who farts for a living


----------



## Roxy_Nie

You sell mattresses....


FYI...Send me one...LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13

Roxy_Nie said:


> You sell mattresses....
> 
> FYI...Send me one...LMAO


You help the breed by doing rescue, fostering dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Your baby bump is just about to pop. And your beautiful birds just had babies...


----------



## SEO

mygirlmaile said:


> English is your second language.


How you know. Is my spelling that bad? lol

Your name is the same as my wife, !!aha!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

SEO said:


> How you know. Is my spelling that bad? lol
> 
> Your name is the same as my wife, !!aha!!


You like to give your pups awkward names that don't fit them.


----------



## American_Pit13

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> You like to give your pups awkward names that don't fit them.


You are interested in showing your pup.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

american_pit13 said:


> You are interested in showing your pup.


You don't have a brindle pup, But your daughter has red hair.


----------



## redog

american_pit13 said:


> You are interested in showing your pup.


you have 1 more dog than I do


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Roxy_Nie said:


> Your a shorty....LOL


you give your dogs peanut butter


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> you give your dogs peanut butter


You almost opened a can of whoop @$$ on your Cat Lady neighbor and you live in Single Family Attached home



StaffyDaddy said:


> You own your home and your man's name is Doug!


dang you know about me! lmao


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You almost opened a can of whoop @$$ on your Cat Lady neighbor and you live in Single Family Attached home
> 
> dang you know about me! lmao


You are a hard a$$ but you mean well.:thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13

Sadie's Dad said:


> You don't have a brindle pup, But your daughter has red hair.


I got brindle yo! lol









Shes not a pup no more tho


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> you have 1 more dog than I do


You just recently had an American Bulldog named Athena as a foster.


----------



## mygirlmaile

You call your daughter Fish...since she was in yo' bell-ay.


----------



## redog

mygirlmaile said:


> You call your daughter Fish...since she was in yo' bell-ay.


Is a big time vip


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> Is a big time vip


You are also an admin on another forum.


----------



## redog

american_pit13 said:


> You are also an admin on another forum.


Has a Bronco like O.J.Simpson


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

redog said:


> Has a Bronco like O.J.Simpson


is a stone cold pimp


----------



## mygirlmaile

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> is a stone cold pimp


lives on beautiful property and uses big machines to do whatever he wants to said property.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

has beautiful puppies thats she loves!


----------



## American_Pit13

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> has beautiful puppies thats she loves!


Has a pregnant dog and is gonna have cute puppy pics for us when they get here!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

american_pit13 said:


> Has a pregnant dog and is gonna have cute puppy pics for us when they get here!


reads my threads but doesn't respond. lol:rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Has a large yard...


----------



## Sadie's Dad

american_pit13 said:


> I got brindle yo! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes not a pup no more tho


I guess I was wrong you have a brindle dog LOL


----------



## American_Pit13

Sadie's Dad said:


> I guess I was wrong you have a brindle dog LOL


Yeah but shes not a puppy  I need MORE BRINDLES!


----------



## ~StangChick~

is expecting...............


----------



## redog

~StangChick~ said:


> is expecting...............


is a great mom


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> is a great mom


Has a daughter who is into helping dogs also.


----------



## meganc66

most of her last litter of pups has been returned to her LOLZ. 

you can have my brindle... okay maybe not


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

meganc66 said:


> most of her last litter of pups has been returned to her LOLZ.
> 
> you can have my brindle... okay maybe not


You love parti poodles


----------



## American_Pit13

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You love parti poodles


You recently went thru one hell of a rescue ordeal over a neglected dog with barley any fur.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

american_pit13 said:


> You recently went thru one hell of a rescue ordeal over a neglected dog with barley any fur.


Your dogs have nevada in there blood:thumbsup:


----------



## redog

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Your dogs have nevada in there blood:thumbsup:


you play football


----------



## ~StangChick~

Your cool like a fan...........


----------



## pitbulllover27870

~StangChick~ said:


> Your cool like a fan...........


you have a mustang


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

pitbulllover27870 said:


> you have a mustang


your dog was in the paper.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

you work with statistics and reports


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you work with statistics and reports


You've got a big gun lol


----------



## redog

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You've got a big gun lol


you are totally missing those pups right now


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

redog said:


> you are totally missing those pups right now


you scratch your butt in public and don't care...lol jp

Dang it Dave you do keep awfully quiet about your personal life. You have dark hair and your daughter helps you with the dogs.


----------



## mygirlmaile

you rescued a dog named rosie.


----------



## rollincoal

you are beautiful and so is your dog


----------



## redog

rollincoal said:


> you are beautiful and so is your dog


you're a ford man!


----------



## SEO

MY MIKADO said:


> Your a football fan.


You are training V in Flyball :hammer:


----------



## rollincoal

you have the best avatar pic


----------



## SEO

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> you scratch your butt in public and don't care...lol jp
> 
> Dang it Dave you do keep awfully quiet about your personal life. You have dark hair and your daughter helps you with the dogs.


Your dog has a name i with I would have thought about. Oh and Cree and Pig are so cute. Cree pees in his kennel, lol.


----------



## SEO

pitbulllover27870 said:


> you have a mustang


Oh yea, pet of the week.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Your dog has a cool studded/spiked collar......


and dont say I have a mustang!!! thats all anyone keeps saying..lmao


----------



## rollincoal

your hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEO

Holy shit, she iiiiiiissss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollincoal

haha hell yea she is lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

HaHa Thanks!

You need pics of kids and pits!


----------



## rollincoal

YES I DO BADLY

You gave me some thanks again


----------

